# Audio CD Mastering/Design software



## HateEternal (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe I'm not good at coming up with search queries... it just seems silly that I can't find anything.

What I need is something like Sony's CD Architect that lets you build an audio CD and create fades between tracks, adjust levels per track, etc. Anyone know of a good one for OS X? I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 19, 2006)

Toast with Jam
http://www.roxio.com/enu/products/toast/toastjam/overview.html


----------



## HateEternal (Aug 19, 2006)

Interesting, I had looked at that briefly but just saw the record restoration feature. 

Anyways, thats way too expensive for my uses.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 19, 2006)

You did mention CD Architect which is not much cheaper - around $120
You're not likely to find free software that does what you want (audio CD mastering)


----------



## HateEternal (Aug 19, 2006)

True, I was hoping that there would be more than one option.

I'm actually a little surprised that I wasn't able to find an open source project for this. It seems like a common problem and there are a few decent OS multi-track audio projects out there.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 21, 2006)

Have you tried Audacity?
http://www.versiontracker.com/php/s...tion=search&str=audacity&plt[]=macosx&x=0&y=0


----------



## HateEternal (Aug 21, 2006)

I do have audacity, although, unless i'm missing something, it's only a multi-track recorder, not a CD layout/burning program.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, create one track with all the transitions you want. That's what Audacity can do for you.


----------



## bjornbjorn (Sep 27, 2006)

HateEternal said:


> Maybe I'm not good at coming up with search queries... it just seems silly that I can't find anything.
> 
> What I need is something like Sony's CD Architect that lets you build an audio CD and create fades between tracks, adjust levels per track, etc. Anyone know of a good one for OS X? I can't seem to find anything.



Have you looked at XO Wave? I'm the author, so I'm biased, but I think it does what you want: CD Mastering, Audio Editing, Real-time Cross-Fades, Volume Automation etc. and right now costs only $75 for the Pro Version (there's also a free version). It's still beta, so it isn't perfect, but many people are happy with it and it's getting close to a release.


----------

